# E' morto Gianluca Vialli



## bmb (6 Gennaio 2023)

Se ne è andato a 58 anni dopo una lunga lotta contro un male incurabile al pancreas.


----------



## Marilson (6 Gennaio 2023)

inevitabile purtroppo. Veramente un grande dispiacere questa notizia


----------



## Stex (6 Gennaio 2023)

Mi spiace proprio.


----------



## Marilson (6 Gennaio 2023)

La notizia non e' uscita ancora pero'?


----------



## bmb (6 Gennaio 2023)

Sono dispiaciutissimo.


----------



## bmb (6 Gennaio 2023)

Marilson ha scritto:


> La notizia non e' uscita ancora pero'?


Lo hanno detto in diretta a mattino 5.


----------



## Marilson (6 Gennaio 2023)

bmb ha scritto:


> Sono dispiaciutissimo.



dove hai letto la notizia?

EDIT ok


----------



## Giofa (6 Gennaio 2023)

bmb ha scritto:


> Se ne è andato a 58 anni dopo una lunga lotta contro un male incurabile al pancreas.


Purtroppo era nell'aria, non nutrivo grandi speranze, aspettavo solo di leggere questo post.
Spiace davvero tanto


----------



## chicagousait (6 Gennaio 2023)

Notizia che si aspettava purtroppo, che dispiacere però


----------



## TheKombo (6 Gennaio 2023)

Dispiace davvero, onore ad un grande avversario e straordinario combattente


----------



## Giofa (6 Gennaio 2023)

bmb ha scritto:


> Lo hanno detto in diretta a mattino 5.


Ora anche sul sito della Gazzetta


----------



## Butcher (6 Gennaio 2023)

Purtroppo era questione di tempo.
Mi dispiace tantissimo.
RIP.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Gennaio 2023)

bmb ha scritto:


> Se ne è andato a 58 anni dopo una lunga lotta contro un male incurabile al pancreas.



Purtroppo si era capito che era alla fine. RIP.


----------



## Marilson (6 Gennaio 2023)

la gazzetta ha appena aggiornato


----------



## Raryof (6 Gennaio 2023)

La gazzetta dà notizia solo ora, dopo quanto successo con Raiola si prendono mezz'ora ogni volta.


----------



## Giangy (6 Gennaio 2023)

bmb ha scritto:


> Se ne è andato a 58 anni dopo una lunga lotta contro un male incurabile al pancreas.


Purtroppo, concordo con altri, mi sarei aspettato questa notizia prima o dopo. Mi dispiace tanto, anche per lui.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Gennaio 2023)

Il tumore al pancreas non dà scampo. Brava persona Gianluca.


----------



## Sam (6 Gennaio 2023)

Condoglianze alla famiglia


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Gennaio 2023)

Notizia terribile.
Che la terra gli sia lieve.

E con Luca vialli se ne va un altro pezzo della nostra esistenza: la coppia d'oro col mancio (vialli-Mancini era una parola unica, da leggere tutta d'un fiato) ,lo scudetto della samp , i gol in nazionale, i gol splendidi in rovesciata, il suo quasi approdo al Milan e poi la parentesi da rivale alla juve ,per poi andare all'estero e chiudere da opinionista televisivo e infine dirigente della nazionale, il suo grande amore.

Tutto questo non per togliere visibilità ai suoi cari e familiari che ora ovviamente lo piangono e lo rimpiangono ma perché i grandi campioni sono compagni anche del nostro viaggio e quando ci lasciano resta un vuoto incolmabile. 

Grazie Luca per tutto il bello che ci hai regalato.
Ti voglio immaginare con la tua polsiera e i tuoi ricci che rovesci anche in cielo. 
#lucaviallli
Tutto d'un fiato.


----------



## Zenos (6 Gennaio 2023)

Uno dei pochi juventini che non ho mai odiato.
R.I.P. Campione.


----------



## Cataldinho (6 Gennaio 2023)

Dispiace moltissimo, anche se era purtroppo solo questione di tempo. Il cancro al pancreas credo sia una delle peggiori bestie che esistano.


----------



## emamilan99 (6 Gennaio 2023)

bmb ha scritto:


> Se ne è andato a 58 anni dopo una lunga lotta contro un male incurabile al pancreas.


RIP


----------



## Route66 (6 Gennaio 2023)

bmb ha scritto:


> Se ne è andato a 58 anni dopo una lunga lotta contro un male incurabile al pancreas.


Ricordo perfettamente l'intervista di qualche mese fa, ben prima del suo recente addio alla Nazionale, quando con il suo solito modo garbato e sorridente parlò della sua malattia che stava dando segni di "risveglio" e del fatto che a breve probabilmente il suo percorso di vita si sarebbe interrotto presto.
Riposa in pace adesso!
Condoglianze alla famiglia


----------



## Igniorante (6 Gennaio 2023)

Grande dispiacere.
Se ne va un grandissimo dei suoi anni.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Gennaio 2023)

Arriverà il giorno in cui si potranno curare veramente questi malacci?
Mi dispiace molto per questa triste notizia.


----------



## Sam (6 Gennaio 2023)

Per lo meno, se n'è andato con la soddisfazione di vedere la Coppa Europea di nuovo in Italia.


----------



## hiei87 (6 Gennaio 2023)

Quando ho iniziato a seguire il calcio lui giocava nella juventus, e, per forza di cose, per diversi anni non l'ho avuto molto in simpatia. Poi col tempo ho capito quanto fosse forte da calciatore e ne ho apprezzato il lato umano. 
All'Europeo non ho provato grande trasporto in favore della nazionale, ma sono stato felicissimo per lui. Quell'abbraccio con Mancini resterà un'immagine iconica dello sport italiano.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Gennaio 2023)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Dispiace moltissimo, anche se era purtroppo solo questione di tempo. Il cancro al pancreas credo sia una delle peggiori bestie che esistano.


Già, il padre della mia compagna qualche anno fa è venuto a mancare per lo stesso identico tumore, non c'è stato niente da fare, non lascia scampo. 
Ancora peggio il glioblastoma che aveva colpito mia mamma, che in sei mesi se ne è andata. 
Dispiace per Vialli, come avversario non posso dire che mi stesse particolarmente simpatico, anche perché l'associazione con la Juve viene naturale, ma ad ogni modo sono state belle sfide. 
Spero che trovino una cura contro questi tumori, davvero non se ne può più, non è possibile venire a mancare a quella età.


----------



## Mika (6 Gennaio 2023)

bmb ha scritto:


> Se ne è andato a 58 anni dopo una lunga lotta contro un male incurabile al pancreas.


Riposi in pace!

Certo che gli ultimi 30 gironi di Mancini sono stati pesanti  Ha perso due grandi amici uno dietro l'altro


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (6 Gennaio 2023)

Che gran dispiacere. Ero molto più legato a lui che a Sinisa. Vialli per era la rappresentazione vivente del calcio anni 90. Ricordo la stima che mio padre da Milanista ha sempre riposto in lui. 

Riposa in pace Gianluca


----------



## folletto (6 Gennaio 2023)

Se ne va un altro uomo della grande Samp di Mantovani, Boskov, Mancini etc. Tristezza.


----------



## darden (6 Gennaio 2023)

Veramente una notizia orribile.. un grande uomo che ci lascia


----------



## ilPresidente (6 Gennaio 2023)

La vita é dura. Mi rattristo per chi ne piange la mancanza. Condoglianze alla
Famiglia e ai cari.

Vialli - calciatore - mi lascia indifferente. Perdonate la schiettezza al limite del cinismo. Ho perso cari per lo stesso male. Ho visto tante care persone andarsene.
Purtroppo non riesco ad apprezzare gli elogi che dipingono tutti alla morte - non parlo di Vialli nello specifico - come modelli, esempi, eroi, fuoriclasse, persone integerrime, sebbene io conservi il rispetto che si deve a chi perde la vita.

Per me sono eroi quei padri che lavorano 12 ore al giorno, si privano di un pasto e un paio di scarpe per pagare la mensa scolastica dei figli. Chi non cede al ricatto di una rapida arrampicata sociale calpestando altri o cercando scorciatoie. Chi vive onestamente sempre, senza riflettori. Chi lascia figli e famiglia senza pubblicità. Migliaia tutti i giorni.

Ho apprezzato ciò che ha tentato di fare trasmettendo valori alla fine del suo ruolo di calciatore. Auguro ogni conforto alla famiglia.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Gennaio 2023)

Era un gran bel centravanti. 
Io l'ho ammirato per la prima volta in TV a euro 88.
Erano altri tempi e di calcio in tv ne passava poco.

Il mondiale del 90 fu il suo grande rimpianto perché da eroe designato si vide rubata la scena dagli occhi sgranati di toto schillaci. 
Si rifece un anno dopo con l'incredibile scudetto alla samp.

È stato un grande uomo e sportivo per come ha accettato le sconfitte , ancor prima che per come ha saputo festeggiare. 
Ha accettato da signore la panchina ad italia 90 , come ha accettato quando la juve l'ha messo alla porta dopo che ha alzato la champions nel cielo di Roma.

Rivale di mille battaglie sportive e al centro anche di violenti scandali che lo hanno travolto nei suoi trascorsi bianconeri. 
L'ho sempre rispettato come avversario perché il tifoso può odiare la maglia ma mai il rivale se è forte, corretto e leale.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (6 Gennaio 2023)

Mi dispiace molto... 

La sua grandezza si dimostra dal fatto che la sua immagine positiva non viene minimamente scalfita dal fatto di avere indossato la lurida maglia bianconera... 

Buon viaggio Gianluca...


----------



## Maravich49 (6 Gennaio 2023)

Riposa in pace.
Ciao Gianluca


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Gennaio 2023)

Ciao campione.

Per la seconda volta in poco tempo mi sento sinceramente triste per lutti calcistici.


----------



## peo74 (6 Gennaio 2023)

bmb ha scritto:


> Se ne è andato a 58 anni dopo una lunga lotta contro un male incurabile al pancreas.


Periodo nero per gli appassionati di calcio: ciao Gianluca! Buon viaggio!


----------



## UDG (6 Gennaio 2023)

R. I. P.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Gennaio 2023)

Mi dispiace tremendamente.
Per me significava tanto…


----------



## pazzomania (6 Gennaio 2023)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> La vita é dura. Mi rattristo per chi ne piange la mancanza. Condoglianze alla
> Famiglia e ai cari.
> 
> Vialli - calciatore - mi lascia indifferente. Perdonate la schiettezza al limite del cinismo. Ho perso cari per lo stesso male. Ho visto tante care persone andarsene.
> ...



Capisco cosa vuoi dire, infatti proprio per questo tendo a non mitizzare troppo calciatori o personaggi famosi che muoiono.

Almeno loro muoiono dopo una vita super, la maggioranza muore per le stesse malattie e dopo una vita di sacrifici.

Però c'è il rovescio della medaglia: i calciatori portano nostalgia, fanno rivivere la gioventù di molti, davano emozioni, insomma... va accettato chi ne viene colpito, non è questione di morti di Serie A e B.
È la vita.


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Gennaio 2023)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> La vita é dura. Mi rattristo per chi ne piange la mancanza. Condoglianze alla
> Famiglia e ai cari.
> 
> Vialli - calciatore - mi lascia indifferente. Perdonate la schiettezza al limite del cinismo. Ho perso cari per lo stesso male. Ho visto tante care persone andarsene.
> ...


Capisco il tuo discorso e lo condivido per tanti passaggi ma su questi lidi tutto siamo fuorché ipocriti.
Non abbiamo infatti salutato con affetto altri personaggi che ci hanno lasciato e che secondo noi non erano meritevoli di medaglie e distintivi.

Vialli fa parte di un'altra epoca e un altro calcio e volenti o nolenti è stato nostro 'compagno' per anni e anni.
Con la sua morte se ne va un pezzo della nostra vita.
Semmai il suo addio dovrebbe insegnarci o ricordarci quanto questo sport e questi ragazzi hanno il potere di trasmettere valori positivi.

E non è affatto scontato che le belle parole che oggi vengono spese per ricordare Luca un giorno saranno spese per ricordare uno sportivo di plastica preso a caso dall'album panini.

I personaggi famosi entrano nelle case e nelle vite di tutti noi e ne scandiscono il tempo.
A chi il calcio lo sta uccidendo come sport andrebbe ricordato che i sentimenti non si comprano e la riconoscenza nemmeno.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Gennaio 2023)

R.I.P. 

Campione!


----------



## Djici (6 Gennaio 2023)

Rip per l'uomo.
Invece del giocatore non ho belli ricordi. Sarà perché è partito titolare contro l'argentina quando volevo Roberto Baggio...
Stesso discorso per Del Piero che e stato titolare nel 98 contro la Francia mentre io volevo Baggio.


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2023)

si era capito con l'ultimo ricovero d'urgenza e la madre che era corsa a Londra


----------



## Roten1896 (6 Gennaio 2023)

Rip

Speriamo che la Samp possa dedicarti una bella vittoria contro il Napoli


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Gennaio 2023)

Mi spiace molto, è stato un gran calciatore ed un uomo molto sportivo.
La sua è stata una grande generazione di campioni dalla quale emersero Maldini, Costacurta, Ferrara, Mancini e Donadoni, peccato mancasse sempre un fuoriclasse in mezzo al campo


----------



## malos (6 Gennaio 2023)

Vero dispiacere. Ciao Gianluca.


----------



## Lo Gnu (6 Gennaio 2023)

Un altro dei pilastri anni 90 che va via. In modo atroce. 
Un grandissimo dispiacere


----------



## KILPIN_91 (6 Gennaio 2023)

Rip a un grande calciatore e uomo. Mi dispiace tantissimo.
Quanto vorrei che un giorno venisse fuori una cura per queste malattie orribili.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Gennaio 2023)

Se ne va dopo Juve - Cremonese, se non ricordo male proprio contro la Cremonese segnò un grande gol in rovesciata con la maglia bianconera.. 
Un grande campione


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Gennaio 2023)

mi dispiace molto...


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Gennaio 2023)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se ne va dopo Juve - Cremonese, se non ricordo male proprio contro la Cremonese segnò un grande gol in rovesciata con la maglia bianconera..
> Un grande campione


È di Cremona, oltretutto.
Con la Cremonese è cresciuto ed ha esordito in A.
La juve la sua ultima esperienza italiana.

Cremonese-Juve è come un riassunto della vita di Luca vialli.


----------



## Marilson (6 Gennaio 2023)

Tra l'altro ho scoperto Vialli e' morto nell'ospedale per il quale ho lavorato su un progetto, un nostro cliente. Una eccellenza mondiale nell'oncologia, ha sicuramente avuto fino alla fine le cure migliori. Un ospedale pubblico, del quale noi qui in Inghilterra siamo molto orgogliosi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Gennaio 2023)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro ho scoperto Vialli e' morto nell'ospedale per il quale ho lavorato su un progetto, un nostro cliente. Una eccellenza mondiale nell'oncologia, ha sicuramente avuto fino alla fine le cure migliori. Un ospedale pubblico, del quale noi qui in Inghilterra siamo molto orgogliosi.


Purtroppo contro il tumore al pancreas è solo una lotta a rimandare l'inevitabile..


----------



## ilPresidente (6 Gennaio 2023)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Capisco il tuo discorso e lo condivido per tanti passaggi ma su questi lidi tutto siamo fuorché ipocriti.
> Non abbiamo infatti salutato con affetto altri personaggi che ci hanno lasciato e che secondo noi non erano meritevoli di medaglie e distintivi.
> 
> Vialli fa parte di un'altra epoca e un altro calcio e volenti o nolenti è stato nostro 'compagno' per anni e anni.
> ...


Non mi permetterei mai di etichettare come ipocrita un saluto sincero, tanto più fatto da fratelli rossoneri. Il mio era un commento generale.

massimo rispetto per i ricordi di ognuno.


----------



## Marilson (6 Gennaio 2023)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo contro il tumore al pancreas è solo una lotta a rimandare l'inevitabile..



per vederla da un altro punto di vista, lo stato dell'arte della medicina moderna gli ha regalato appena 4 anni e mezzo in piu' di vita. Di piu' non e' stato possibile fare. Credo sia comunque meglio che morire subito, e comunque e' riuscito ad essere lucido e autonomo fino all'ultimo, credo che fino a settembre/ottobre stesse relativamente bene, poi la situazione e' precipitata. Un po' come con Mihajlovic. Questi mali brutti alla fine hanno un effetto sistemico che causa la morte in tempi rapidi, specie quando gli organi cominciano a faticare tutti assieme (difficolta' cardiache + renali + epatiche etc.)


----------



## sampapot (6 Gennaio 2023)

un altro che se ne va...però tutte queste morti "calcistiche" mi fanno venire dei dubbi....a parte Pelè, che aveva già un'età nella media, Rossi, Maradona, Mihajlovic e Vialli sono morti troppo prematuramente, senza considerare altri un pò meno famosi (c'era un senegalese)


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Gennaio 2023)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Non mi permetterei mai di etichettare come ipocrita un saluto sincero, tanto più fatto da fratelli rossoneri. Il mio era un commento generale.
> 
> massimo rispetto per i ricordi di ognuno.


Assolutamente non intendevo questo e infatti non è uscito dalla tua bocca, pardon dal tuo polpastrello. 

Che si tende ad essere troppo mielosi quando una persona ci lascia hai ragione da vendere anche se da noi succede poco perché abbiamo utenti caxxuti e sopra le righe. 

Mi volevo concentrare soprattutto sulla tua riflessione circa gli eroi dei giorni moderni e gli eroi silenziosi.

Non era assolutamente un appunto verso te, ho replicato al tuo pensiero perché l'ho trovato interessante. 

Che poi io ho perso più cari di quelli che mi sono rimasti sulla terra e quindi sposo anche le virgole del tuo pensiero da 'vita vissuta'.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (6 Gennaio 2023)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> È di Cremona, oltretutto.
> Con la Cremonese è cresciuto ed ha esordito in A.
> La juve la sua ultima esperienza italiana.
> 
> Cremonese-Juve è come un riassunto della vita di Luca vialli.


Cremonese juve dell'altro giorno?


----------



## Viulento (6 Gennaio 2023)

dopo scirea, se ne va l'ultimo capitano che ha alzato la coppa campioni coi ladri.

rip


----------



## Blu71 (6 Gennaio 2023)

Vialli era prima di tutto una persona a modo.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (6 Gennaio 2023)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Vialli era prima di tutto una persona a modo.


Esatto,sempre più rare oggigiorno


----------



## __king george__ (6 Gennaio 2023)

era scontato purtroppo..che aveva i giorni contati lo capii quando lessi della visita di sua madre

se una donna di 90 anni parte dall'Italia di fretta e furia per andare a Londra (d'inverno per giunta) vuol dire una cosa sola

RIP

poi debbo dire che non sono ipocrita e a me vialli come persona non è mai piaciuto molto...è stato simbolo di quella juve con moolti casi particolari (di doping inutile girarci intorno) e lui era uno dei piu indiziati..oltre a essermi sempre sembrato anche un pò arrogantello

però questa è un'altra storia..qui c'è un uomo di 58 anni che lascia moglie e figli e quindi non si può far altro che dispiacersi in modo sincero (almeno io)


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Gennaio 2023)

Mi spiace molto, sembrava davvero una brava persona, molto poco interessata ad apparire pure nelle vittorie.
Capace di esprimersi bene in italiano, pacata ed educata. E ovviamente è stato un grandissimo calciatore.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Gennaio 2023)

Non sapevo fosse solo del 1964, stessa età di mia madre.


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2023)

>


----------



## Andris (7 Gennaio 2023)

*stasera alle 21.20 su rai2 il documentario sugli anni d'oro alla Sampdoria: La bella stagione*


----------

